# Big Bucks In South Florida



## Maldoro (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all, I have been looking at outbacks for two years. I just sold my Nomad 250LT and ready to buy. Problem is Local dealer had a show price of 21,000 for the 21RS. My experience with this dealer is they do not budge. Forced to buy last camper in the keys. Saw prices in MI(Lakeshore)- 16,900 and IN(TieraRV) - 15,600. I am seriously considering driving up and camping down but over 1500 miles (Ouch!). My wife thinks I'm nuts.....Has anyone done this trip from the southeast?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No but it will be really worth your while to do it. I would stay at least 2 nights near Lakeshore to check things out before taking the rig for the long drag south. Sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You are nuts, but thats not important







The important thing is saving money. I would take the drive in a minute to save a large chunk of cash.

John

PS. Enjoy the ride


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't think you are nuts. It is worth the drive.

BTW.....Interested in a gently used 2005 21RS?

Good Luck and Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

There is a large dealer in Atlanta (Camping Time RV) that is pretty aggressive with pricing on Outbacks. You might benefit by giving them a call before you take a long trip up north. We bought our 21RS from them and saved several thousands from list price. Sandy Collins from their Snellville, Georgia branch was our salesperson. Her number is (770) 972-2737 and their website is Camping Time RV Atlanta


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com Maldoro,
I live in southeast Alabama and I purchased my Outback at Emerald Coast RV and saved tons of money off sticker price. Emerald Coast RV has several dealerships across Florida. I think the closest one to you is in Tallahassee. Check them out before you make a long trip up north.

Leon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Maldoro!* action

Anybody that says you are nuts... is nuts!









Even if you don't want to make the drive, you could have the Outback delivered for a lot less than you have been quoted. Figure about $1.25-1.50 per mile.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Maldoro (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks all, I will check the sites listed, If I can get it for 17,000 with hitch without the 1500 mile drive, I would probally jump all over it. We've been without a camper for 6 months and miss our long weekends.


----------



## Maldoro (Feb 14, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> I don't think you are nuts. It is worth the drive.
> 
> BTW.....Interested in a gently used 2005 21RS?
> 
> ...


I like the cabinets above the bed for 06, otherwise I'll probally hit you up for pics. Were going from a 26FT to a 21FT, need all the storage I can get to put all this crap we took out of our old one.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

We just ordered a 2006 Sydney 27RLS for $20,475 in LaCrosse, WI. Seems like the midwest usually has better prices than west, east or south.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

You can also try Sun Coast RV, they have several shops all over FL. I bought my outback from the Orlando shop about 1 year ago. The price was inline with the midwest + transportation.

Jared


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

dancinmon said:


> Seems like the midwest usually has better prices than west, east or south.
> [snapback]81465[/snapback]​


Since they are manufactured in Indiana, that makes sense.

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Find the best deal and then take a Road Trip to get it. Camp all the way back home and you'll have a nice shopping list by the time you get home for all the things you want to add.

I might not let the dealer know I was driving a great distance to get the trailer. Once there, they would know they have you over a barrel.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am coming to Florida in April, do you want me to pull one down for you???

Gary


----------

